# What cut to use for sliced pork?



## smoke (Aug 30, 2007)

Do I use the Boston Butt for sliced pork if not the Butt what cut would be the best to use? What internal temperture? Thanks.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 30, 2007)

It really depends on what you want to do with it.

Butt is great for pulled pork if you smoke it until it hits 200 to 205 degrees.

If you want to slice it, then 170 is a better temp.  The meat holds together better.

For overall slicing the loin roasts might be a better way to go.  I don't think that they have as much fatty tissue in them, so they slice better.


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 30, 2007)

I would concur with AJ


----------



## josh (Aug 30, 2007)

I have used pork sirloin roasts for sliced pork and they turned out great.  I got them at Costco in a three pack for about $12.  I think each roast was about three pounds.  They worked out great because they took about the same time as the ribs I was smoking.  I took them off the smoker at 170 deg. and let them rest about a half hour before slicing, great stuff.


----------



## ma?tley ca 1/4 e (Aug 30, 2007)

Wally world usually has the pork sirloin roasts. Or as I like to call them a bog 'o meat. They even have the popup thermometer. They turn out great for slicing.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 30, 2007)

I've used butts and shoulers for pulling and slicing I like em sliced up once in awhile all a matter of temperture. If you want a real treat save a few thick slices and do it up as chicken fried pork. It's yummy!

http://www.deejayssmokepit.net/Pulledpork.htm


----------



## vlap (Aug 30, 2007)

The more I read, the more I drool. Deb those thick slices sound good. Guess it doesn't help I have the finishing sauce and Jeff's sauce on the stove right now. Whew that vinegar smells strong ;) dern I am hungry. Time after this to make Jeff's rub and a chipotle bbq sauce as well ;)


----------



## squeezy (Aug 30, 2007)

May I suggest a nice chunk of Canadian Back Bacon, the uncooked cured kind rolled in Cornmeal or peameal. Take it to 160Âº internal using maple wood for smoke.

I love it!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 30, 2007)

i like the shoulder. and of course if ya go REALLY low & slow & get it almost like a ham.. oh man great for thick slices like debi said & awesome w/ eggs.


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 30, 2007)

I do alot of whole loins for people, then they slice them. the loin is what we typically slice in Iowa. run them up to 165-170* ,rest them for an hour and slice.


----------



## smoke (Aug 30, 2007)

Great suggestions all....thank you!


----------

